
Eventual values - gusbicalho
https://gusbicalho.com.br/post/2018/05/10/programming-toolbox-eventual-values/
======
gusbicalho
> The eventual value is an interesting abstraction to deal with both
> synchronous and asynchronous computations. The point of this tool is to
> abstract the time of evaluation of a value.

